# 3D Printable Mating Nuc, alpha version



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

Been working on creating a 3D printable mating nuc. I've fully printed everything but consider it all in an "alpha" stage. Most likely more changes coming - and this hasn't been tested at all ...meaning, I haven't used this yet to raise queens.

My thoughts while designing the mating nuc is that I wanted something larger than commercial mini mating nucs but small enough that it can be printed on most standard 3D printer sizes. There are 5 printed parts, the box, the entrance gate, the frames, the feeder tray (optional), and a top cover (with or without liquid feeding hole). Also you can print "spanners" so that you can place three mating nuc frames into a standard box.

There is of course downsides to printing your own mating nuc. Home 3D printing technology is still in it's infancy, printing is slow and prone to printing problems. And did I say it's slow ... yes, it's slow.

Designed using OpenSCAD and those files are available on Github along with the STL files. Constructive feedback is welcome but remember this is still in early development. Thanks for any comments.
















More information and the CAD and STL files are at: https://github.com/shadylanebees/3FrameMatingNuc


----------



## RBRamsey (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks good. I've been wanting to do this.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing. I suppose in the future we will be printing a lot things around the house. 

Question: Does the material you are using have a resistance to degradation in sunlight?


----------



## amirbay (Nov 21, 2014)

Cool!
What is the overall dimensions? So, I can choose appropriate printer.
Do you think spinners will hold the weight? Actually, it's probably easy to make them from metal, if plastic is not sturdy enough.
Why the frames are missing bottom bar?

Amir


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

Lburou said:


> Question: Does the material you are using have a resistance to degradation in sunlight?


Depends on the filament used. ASA has great UV and weather resistance but I find it to be finicky. ABS is good but you want to spray it with a UV protectant. I'm going to even try PLA .. a higher temp version to see how that works out. So a lot of experimenting to do.


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

amirbay said:


> Cool!
> What is the overall dimensions?
> Why the frames are missing bottom bar?


The 3 frame is: 110.05x179mm
The 4 frame is: 146.575x179mm

The height of either is 185.80 mm

Usually in smaller nuc size frame, there is no bottom bar . I don't really think it is needed but I'll find out once I get to actually test it.

The spanners should hold, I don't see why not.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

What will the cost of materiel come to, I thought for such a large volume the cost would be prohibitive against cheap timber. I can see the usefulness of the frames though.
Johno


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

I think the wood would be cheaper if you already have the equipment and knowledge. 

If your 1KG spool of filament cost $20 (you can buy it anywhere from $12 to $50 with $16-$20 being the norm) 3D printing the box costs about $10.00, the lid about $2.00, each frame about $1.00, and the bee gate less than $1.00.

A commerical mini mating nuc costs about $19.00


----------



## ThisGuy (Jan 13, 2014)

I saw your post and did a test print of one of your frames....and as a result, I've been headed deeper and deeper down the rabbit hole of 3D printing the last two days. I'm ordering an inductive sensor to go on my RepStrap to set up autoleveling now...


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

ThisGuy said:


> ....and as a result, I've been headed deeper and deeper down the rabbit hole of 3D printing the last two days. I'm ordering an inductive sensor to go on my RepStrap to set up autoleveling now...


LOL ...yeah the 3D printing rabbit hole!! ... for the frames, I've been printing them laying down with supports ... there's a file called "frames.stl" so I can print two at a time. I've tried printing the frames with the legs sticking straight up but they never printed as well. Laying down, they're much more solid. Let me know what you think.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jan 13, 2014)

Yea, before I tried printing the frame the other day I flipped it up 90 degrees so it could fit on my tiny print bed (155X150mm). After it printed, I snapped the side pieces while playing with the frame....so another reason to print them flat is that they are much stronger that way.

I noticed that you made the OpenSCAD file parametric so I can shrink them to my bed. I'll try to resize and print again after I set up the autoleveling. Plenty of time to tinker with it before Spring! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey, thanks for participating in my 3D printing experiment!

It's not perfectly parametric, so double check everything - I should go through everything and make sure the variables are being used everywhere ... I remember somewhere they needed to be put in place but I have to go back and remember where that was.

Normally mini-mating nucs aren't as tall as what I have there - you could also adjust the height of the box and frames to be not so tall if you wish. .. that might help with a smaller printing area (when printing frames).


----------



## kengineer (Jul 4, 2015)

I am a beekeeping 3D printer also. 

You really did a good job on the model and getting it printed. You must be driven! 

I like the idea that you may be able to get the mini frames filled in a full size hive body. 

I downloaded your files, sliced them with simplify3D, but found that even with fairly aggressive settings my 300mm machine would take 35 hours and 2 lbs. of abs to make the box part. 

I am just not in need of a mini-nuc that bad so I passed on it.

I have printed jar feeders, frame hangers for staging frames while inspecting, queen cups, and entrance tubes for upper entrances. I am always on the lookout for something that beings bees and printing together. 

I have thought of printing standard deep frame ends that use the normal wooden stringers, but would have some type of beetle trap built in to the sides, or some other type of beetle trap that is unlikely to spill oil when inspecting. 

Another way to look at a nuc box may be to print the corners like connectors and infill with corrugated plastic or paneling/plywood. You may be able to cut material and snap it into the areas that only require flat panels?


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

kengineer said:


> I downloaded your files, sliced them with simplify3D, but found that even with fairly aggressive settings my 300mm machine would take 35 hours and 2 lbs. of abs to make the box part.


Thanks for the comments! Yes it's a bit slow .. in Cura, the 3 frame box with 10% infill at 80mm/s takes me 22 hours and Cura says it takes 431 grams. Just the lid takes my printer 4 hours. Definitely time consuming - and understandably a questionable endeavour with the time it take to make a box. I suppose you could make it smaller ... like commercial mini mating nuc sized and it would print faster.

I have my printer in the garage, so it's been too cold to print anything ... just starting to warm up, so I'm just starting to print out a few of these ... for the sake of experimenting. 



kengineer said:


> Another way to look at a nuc box may be to print the corners like connectors and infill with corrugated plastic or paneling/plywood. You may be able to cut material and snap it into the areas that only require flat panels?


I really like that idea! I'll have to ponder that a bit - maybe that can be my next winter project.

I did make an alternative ... actually this is what I originally started working on - still planning on tweaking it but the mating box kinda took over.


















kengineer said:


> I have printed jar feeders, frame hangers for staging frames while inspecting, queen cups, and entrance tubes for upper entrances. I am always on the lookout for something that beings bees and printing together.


The queen cups sound interesting ... have you tried raising queens with them yet?


----------



## kengineer (Jul 4, 2015)

No trial of the cups yet, no drones here too cold yet. Just blending hobbies. I will post several things I printed in the equipment section


----------

